# Hello everyone



## BabyGirl77

Hello! I am new to the forum. Been fishkeeping for 10 years. I have had bettas, clown loaches, and goldfish. Right now I have a 5.5 gallon cycled tank with a halfmoon betta in it named Blue Moon. I love bettas, clown loaches, angelfish, guppies, neon tetras, and some other fish. I hope that I can learn some new things as well as contribute what I know about fishkeeping. I have been referred to this forum by big b, who I know from a different forum by another username.


----------



## The Gremlin

Howdy Blue Moon

*w2


----------



## majerah1

Welcome!


----------



## BabyGirl77

Thank you!


----------



## big b

Hey what's up blue moon. Welcome to the forum. Let me tell you, you're gonna love it. A bunch of nice people and are very knowledgeable. You'll fit right in .


----------



## BabyGirl77

I am sure that I will big b. Thank you for suggesting this forum. I started having forum withdrawals from the other forum. So far I do like it.


----------



## big b

Also there is 1 thing that I am sure you will like, no mean moderators on this site.


----------



## BabyGirl77

I am sure. This is a pretty good site so far. I think it is going to be good to be on two different forums. Big b: you do realize that this is Angelclown from the other forum, right?


----------



## big b

You do realize that I got a pm from emc7 last night? I did what was asked of me .


----------



## BabyGirl77

Yep, thank you for that. I was having forum withdrawals really bad. I had to have emc7 message you because I am on a temporary ban from that forum so I can chill. Can't receive or send any messages. I am calming down though. That is why the ban was placed on me, so I can chill, and lohachata did not put it on me, the admin did when I asked.


----------



## big b

Yep I heard about it. Wasn't it you that pm'ed me about it?


----------



## BabyGirl77

Yep, it was me. It was before TOS put the ban on me. I will be back on that forum on August 19, 2015. Which I cannot wait. I am hating this ban from that forum but at least it is helping me calm down.

Yes I was going to go off on lohachata, which would not have been good. So instead of risking getting permanently banned, I went to TOS, and asked to be put on a temporary ban. Being banned, whether temporary or permanent is not fun at all.


----------



## big b

I know that it is not fun...I have been on the permanent side more then I care to say .


----------



## BabyGirl77

I can assure that being temporarily banned is no fun. I was still hurt even though I asked to be banned rather than risk getting permanently banned.


----------



## big b

Well you made the right choice, let things go and you won't get banned.


----------



## BabyGirl77

I know I did. It just hurts because I do love Fish Forums. Been on that forum since December 2011, almost 4 years and didn't have any problems until lohachata and I were friends on Facebook, which was this year.


----------



## big b

Well I have some friends that I am only friends with inside of school cuz we somehow can't be friends out side of school. It's like we don't share any common grounds once we walk out of that door.


----------



## BabyGirl77

Yeah, but lohachata and I have talked about fishkeeping a lot during our friendship. Also I never thought that I would have to ask TOS to ban me for at least a month. At least it is until August 19th.


----------



## big b

It's sad when friends don't get along ain't it?


----------



## BabyGirl77

Sure is. Especially friends who have been friends since about 2012.


----------



## big b

We have been chatting like old friends this whole time,lol.


----------



## BabyGirl77

Yes we have. Ain't it great? Well we are friends on the other forum as well.


----------



## big b

I wonder what the mods will think when they see that we have been going on and on about another forum,lol.


----------



## BabyGirl77

I don't know, but I would think they would probably tell us to take it to another subforum, like the water hole.


----------



## big b

Well lets just talk for now, they probably won't mind if we stop talking about it right now. If you wanna see goldengirl then check out this thread.http://www.aquariumforum.com/f22/best-store-buy-fish-94314.html#post615962 Why not get to know her? She is actually out of town right now visiting some relatives at the moment though.


----------



## BabyGirl77

I will check that out when I get back home tonight.


----------



## big b

Cool.


----------



## BabyGirl77

Thank you for welcoming me to the aquarium forum. Happy to be here and hope to enjoy my stay, and learn lots of things from the members here. Thank you big b for the suggestion to come here.


----------



## big b

Yeah, no problem. What are friends for?


----------



## The Gremlin

you two should get a room. *r2


----------



## BabyGirl77

The Gremlin said:


> you two should get a room.


I don't date children, pervert!


----------



## The Gremlin

Hmmm well you two have figured out how to turn an open fish forum into a private chatroom.


----------



## BabyGirl77

We know how to keep it clean and nice, not the way you post comments on these threads. No wonder people leave, they leave because of you, The Gremlin. Why don't you leave this forum for good, because no one needs your kind of attitude.


----------



## big b

Hmm this thread is on it's way to getting shut down. Marsha, why not go to one of his posts and click on that big red caution sign. If you didn't already know that it so report his post.


----------



## The Gremlin

Yeah Marsha, thats a good idea, ive already done that to all of yours and Big Boy's Posts *r2


----------



## susankat

You two do realize there is a chat room to do this in.


----------



## LizStreithorst

Jim, as well as I thought I knew you it astounds even me to see that you will stoop so low as to bully a kid.


----------



## big b

susankat said:


> You two do realize there is a chat room to do this in.


You mean the tiki hut? What a great idea. Come on jim meet us in the tiki hut.


----------



## big b

LizStreithorst said:


> Jim, as well as I thought I knew you it astounds even me to see that you will stoop so low as to bully a kid.


I can handle it myself. But back up is always great.


----------



## susankat

No I mean the chat room


----------



## big b

Oops I already made a thread for jim in the tiki hut. We have a chat room? I did not know that.


----------



## BabyGirl77

LizStreithorst said:


> Jim, as well as I thought I knew you it astounds even me to see that you will stoop so low as to bully a kid.


I have gotten him off of big b. As long as Jim is nice and respectful, I won't attack him. He already knows this as he and I have talked through PMs.

The Gremlin: you don't scare me. I have been on a forum that has been mean and nasty, so I know how to deal with people who are mean and rude.


----------



## The Gremlin

LizStreithorst said:


> Jim, as well as I thought I knew you it astounds even me to see that you will stoop so low as to bully a kid.


Shut up Liz, you always gotta stick your nose where it dont belong, at any rate, im done messing with people here, really not worth the effort.

*none5 for BigB, bluemoon, and especially for LIZZY BORDEN


----------



## BabyGirl77

The Gremlin: we don't need to take a chill pill, you do. You have been rude and mean to people here.


----------



## The Gremlin

Get Over It *pc


----------



## BabyGirl77

The Gremlin said:


> Get Over It


Not until you are long gone from here.


----------



## The Gremlin

Im just done talkin to you *r2


----------



## majerah1

Stop! This is like a bunch of ten year olds. LOL


----------



## BabyGirl77

That is exactly what The Gremlin is, a ten year old who can't have the decency to be respectful and nice to everyone.


----------



## Summer

welcome!


----------

